# Anyone know how I can find this breeder?



## Shockadine (Sep 2, 2014)

So for anyone that doesn't know, I breed cockatiels for temperament, so I'm always looking for friendly cockatiels for potential future breeders. It has literally been over a year since I found any decent birds anywhere. Yesterday I walked into Petland, because I got a free bag of bird food if I bought another one. They had just gotten in new cockatiels. There must have been 20 of them, and every single one of them would more than happily step up. I only looked at the band on a few of them, but they were purple, and had the letters MANZANO on them. I've never seen so many letters on a band before. There are no spaces. It's like a name or something. The rest of the band was just their number and hatch year (17). They are close banded. 

So I tried looking it up online, and I haven't found any breeders by that name. I asked the guy at Petland, but of course I just got a vague, generic, spiel (along with other questionable, stupid answers they gave me). I will most likely try to get someone else to share the information, because some of the employees actually know me, but if I can't get the information, where else can I look? Anyone heard of that name before? I can see a place like Petland not wanting to share who their suppliers are, since they are known for supporting puppy mills and stuff. 

I brought home the 4 that begged the hardest. They are literally the friendliest cockatiels I have ever encountered in any pet, or bird store ever. They follow you around, and run for your hand. They will dive on you if they have to. I gave them peas, corn, pellets, and leafy greens this morning. They ate everything. They aren't picky at all. I find it hard to believe these birds just came from some bird mill.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Try asking somebody higher up at Petland. Somebody somewhere bought that bird from the breeder and has a record of it.


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

manzano-sounds Mexican to me..I live in Mexico so I would know... May be if the store management doesnt want to share info-try contacting cockatiel societies-those bands must have come from somewhere.. It looks like the breeder invested his time in the birds and ofcourse such birds are hard to find.. I do temperament selection too-if I dont like how the offsprings react-I re-pair the couple aiming for calm,large,beautifully proportioned birds and really choose the VERY best to keep for future reproduction..
Good like finding that breeder !


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You could try calling corporate. OR the next time you go in, as to talk to their animal care specialist. The cashiers probably don't know the info, but the person that works with the birds and receives them at drop off might know more. Good luck!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's not a cockatiel society band so they won't know the answer. A cockatiel society band would say NCS or ACS on it, not the breeder's name. But when a bird band does say NCS or ACS on it, they can identify the breeder from other codes on the band.


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

tielfan said:


> It's not a cockatiel society band so they won't know the answer. A cockatiel society band would say NCS or ACS on it, not the breeder's name. But when a bird band does say NCS or ACS on it, they can identify the breeder from other codes on the band.


I didn know that.. But the store mangement may be very reluctant about sharing where they get the animals,they wouldnt want spilling their secrets.. So finding that breeder may turn quite difficult


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

What about checking local adverts?
They may be advertised somewhere.
Just an idea


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I didn know that.. But the store mangement may be very reluctant about sharing where they get the animals,they wouldnt want spilling their secrets.. So finding that breeder may turn quite difficult


They might give the answer very easily, or they might not. The only way to find out is to ask them.


----------



## Shockadine (Sep 2, 2014)

I probably won't be back in there until next weekend, but I'll see what I can get them to tell me then. 

One of the reasons I thought they might not want to tell me where they came from was because they would make less money if in the future I bought birds directly from the breeder. You know how ridiculously high pet stores mark up their prices. 

I'll just have to be careful how I approach the question, and hope for the best. I wonder if I can at least get them to tell me if they are local, or what state they came from. It's unfortunately not on the band.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You could always tell them that you want to ask the breeder about the genetics of your birds' parents. You're a breeder, and it's reasonable to want to know what splits your birds might have. The breeder should have records, and it's unlikely that the pet store would have this information.


----------

